

Launching a Startup in One Week - harrisreynolds
http://www.simplifyingsoftware.com/2009/04/launching-startup-in-one-week.html

======
hopeless
A startup is a business and a business makes money (or at least attempts to).
So this is more like a "Webapp in One Week".

Nitpicking aside, best of luck.

~~~
iamdave
Kind of an interesting point to ponder over, is it fair to use 'startup' and
'webapp' synonymously-especially if there are signs of monetizing the system?

------
teej
I've been working on a "side-project-hopefully-a-business-too" now for 8
months and I was seriously getting bogged down in it. I decided this past
Friday to put everything else aside and take a week to do something new. I
decided to make a bare minimum version of the same product with a completely
different brand.

I'm still in the thick of it, but the biggest payout is how refreshing the
experience has been. I could end up without a viable product at the end of it,
but at least I've renewed my vigor and passion for the idea. That alone has
made it invaluable.

~~~
harrisreynolds
teej... I've had a very similar experience... I spent 6 months working on a
new product, but allowed it to get too complex and the project lagged. I am
going to revisit it this year, start with a very simple feature set, and MAKE
SURE TO RELEASE A PRODUCT!! :-) All the best man... I'll look forward to
seeing your work!

------
JeremyChase
Good luck on your week of work.. I have suddenly found myself with extra time
on my hands, and will maybe follow your lead.

I do think that the hardest part of something like this is getting a following
to use the site.

Best of luck. Jer

------
harrisreynolds
hopeless... you are right... but "Hacking a little code in 1 week" makes such
a lame headline! :-) I am going to try to make it as much of a polished
application as possible and after the launch start the long journey of
marketing it!

JeremyChase... if you have some free time _build something!_ :-) Part of the
goal with what I am doing is to demonstrate what can be done in a week and
discuss that at BarcampBirmingham this Saturday.

